# Lake Livingston Black Bass



## rudytexas (Feb 7, 2013)

I've never attempted to fish Lake Livingston for Black Bass before and I'm seriously considering making a trip up there to try, I mostly fish Conroe. Can anybody give me some direction on where would be some decent areas to focus on. I've heard up around and north of the 190 bridge and something about the jungle but that's it. I also read to try to look for the clearest water in creeks, ditches, etc. What's the current status for Black Bass on the lake and any recommendations for lures would be great. 

Also I'd like to probably launch my 16 ft jon boat on the north part, is there a public launch site anyone knows about? Thanks!


----------



## Ebbtide2013 (Jan 31, 2013)

Launch at white rock creek...go north about 1 mile in river channel and fish the edges of river channel where it goes from 5 to 35 feet with crankbaits or spinnerbaits.Have caught many solid blacks doing this over the years.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Bethy Creek
Harmon creek.

Start there... lots to learn from those two.


----------



## rudytexas (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks for all the info guys!


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

I know a fisherperson, that has caught a few LMB, in and around Kickapoo.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

tbone2374 said:


> I know a fisherperson, that has caught a few LMB, in and around Kickapoo.


Hummmmm, I have no idea who you might be talking about!
Lone Eagle is the "go to" guide for LMB on Livingston if you don't have luck on your own.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

:dance:LoL.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Here's a few spots that are pretty easy access if you launch @ Patrick's Ferry. Smaller boats shouldn't have a problem but beware it's generally pretty shallow at the ramp. KOA is a better launch but you have to run the bridge. Plus side to that is there's usually fish hanging around the uprights and you can find shade under there.










There's been some good fish come out of those areas this season. 6 & 7 lb fish in a tx I fished in late June
The Jungle is pretty silted in now but it was the go-to spot back in the day... HTH


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Palmetto always holds some fish.


----------

